# paassatt's photo thread



## paassatt (Feb 14, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens sling






H. lividum checking out its new home






H. lividum






L. parahybana






L. parahybana ventral






E. murinus






---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

P. antinous






N. chromatus eating






N. chromatus stretching






N. chromatus ventral


----------



## paassatt (Feb 22, 2011)

*drinking*

H. lividum taking a sip






E. murinus setup


----------



## paassatt (Mar 9, 2011)

*Some "ready for action" pics*

I happened to be walking by and caught a couple of my Ts looking ready to take on whatever crosses their paths. 

E. murinus






Not sure what the deal with such a difference in picture quality is. Both were taken with the same cell phone and the E. murinus looks like it's underwater or something. 

N. chromatus






No sooner than 30 minutes later, the N. chromatus did some bulldozing and  completely sealed off the entrance to its hide. Hopefully a molt is imminent. It's more than due for one; 12 October 2010 was its last, and there's a lot of junk in the trunk.


----------



## paassatt (Mar 27, 2011)

Freshly molted L. parahybana


----------



## paassatt (Mar 30, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens sling


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Freshly molted N. chromatus


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2011)

*2nd molt this week!*

I got home from work this afternoon and was pleased to find out my big P. antinous molted today. She isn't in the mood for a photo shoot, so in lieu of the spider itself, here's the exuvium next to a US penny for scale


----------



## paassatt (Apr 20, 2011)

*5 days after a molt*

My big P. antinous female molted on 15 April, and today she decided to pose for a picture. That steel blue on the legs and pedipalps is indeed striking!


----------



## paassatt (Jun 3, 2011)

*A few new pics*

Pamphobeteus antinous






Nhandu chromatus






Lasiodora parahybana (the dang water dish is always filled within a day of refreshing the water)


----------



## EndlessForms (Jun 3, 2011)

nice pictures! and beautiful t's


----------



## paassatt (Jun 3, 2011)

arachnophile223 said:


> nice pictures! and beautiful t's


Thanks! I get some decent pictures out of the camera on my phone sometimes.


----------



## paassatt (Jun 3, 2011)

*Another one*

Brachypelma albiceps. Glad to finally have this little one in my collection


----------



## paassatt (Jun 9, 2011)

Freshly molted Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Exuvium next to a US dime


----------



## paassatt (Jun 10, 2011)

Ephebopus murinus comes out to greet a dubia


----------



## paassatt (Jun 17, 2011)

*A few feeding pictures*

P. antinous






E. murinus






B. albiceps


----------



## jukahman (Jun 21, 2011)

awesome collection.:razz:


----------



## paassatt (Jun 21, 2011)

jukahman said:


> awesome collection.:razz:


Thanks. Only at 7 now, but growing...


----------



## paassatt (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nhandu chromatus*

Before roach






After roach


----------



## paassatt (Jul 20, 2011)

*A couple more meal time pics*

Nhandu chromatus making easy work of a B. discoidalis






Lasiodora parahybana's first meal after its latest molt


----------



## paassatt (Jul 26, 2011)

B. albiceps 7 days post-molt


----------



## paassatt (Jul 29, 2011)

*a few more*

Nhandu chromatus






Brachypelma albiceps






B. albiceps again






Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## paassatt (Aug 9, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens is a beast


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 11, 2011)

^Look at all that web, love it!


----------



## crawltech (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice feeding pics!....your T's seem to be fattening up quite nicely!


----------



## paassatt (Aug 11, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice feeding pics!....your T's seem to be fattening up quite nicely!


Thanks 

They defiinitely aren't starving, that's for sure!


----------



## paassatt (Aug 11, 2011)

P. antinous lair entrance


----------



## paassatt (Aug 14, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens adding more web to the already existing maze





L. parahybana being a bulldozer


----------



## paassatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Around 3 o'clock Sunday afternoon I noticed my N. chromatus made a molt mat in a corner






and I was hoping to catch a molt that day so I could get pictures off the process. Instead, the flip didn't happen until about 5:30 the next morning, and I was able to only get a picture of that before I had to leave for work. 






I came home from work to find the finished product


----------



## paassatt (Oct 1, 2011)

C. cyaneopubescens molted about a week ago. It's growing up so quickly...


----------



## paassatt (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been a few months since I posted here, so I figured I'd share a couple of new pictures.

B. albiceps paying homage to unseen tarantula deity






E. murinus stalking a dubia






P. ornata with a cricket (this one is very hard to get good picture of)






C. cyaneopubescens






A. geniculata (new addition)


----------



## paassatt (Jan 12, 2012)

Recently got a Homoemma sp. "Blue" and I'm really excited to have this one added to my collection. It's about .5" and I'm very much looking forward to seeing it grow.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 13, 2012)

Christopher, 

This one is little over an inch, I picked you big one, usually measures on diagonal from one of the front legs to opposite back leg . Great pictures! 

Anastasia


----------



## paassatt (Jan 13, 2012)

Anastasia said:


> Christopher,
> 
> This one is little over an inch, I picked you big one, usually measures on diagonal from one of the front legs to opposite back leg . Great pictures!
> 
> Anastasia


Thanks! I didn't have any way to measure such a small measurement, so I was just going by the description on your site. Thanks for the hook up, then!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice Ts! My collection is even smaller than yours, at only 5 Ts. Of that 5, i also have chromatus, e murinus and c cyaneopubescens. I cant waiy till my murinus grow to your size! Very beautiful .


----------



## paassatt (Feb 10, 2012)

C. cyaneopubescens






Nhandu chromatus having a drink






Acanthoscurria geniculata











Holothele sanguiniceps


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 11, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Recently got a Homoemma sp. "Blue" and I'm really excited to have this one added to my collection. It's about .5" and I'm very much looking forward to seeing it grow.


Congrats man!! i almost bought a 5" because they look soo darn beautiful! 
keep us posted


----------



## paassatt (Feb 24, 2012)

B. emilia











Homoemma sp. "Blue"






H. lividum






P. antinous molted today, I like the size...






and her spermathecae


----------



## paassatt (Mar 10, 2012)

My Nhandu chromatus molted today, and I was able to get some pics of the process, and also some "after" shots. Her spermathecae are visible in the last picture.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 10, 2012)

Great idea for this set up!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 10, 2012)

Great collection! Loving the homoeomma Sp blue you're going to have a lot of fun with that one. U have 2 females one about 3" and one 5" and they never skip a meal. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189204,-119.169387


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice collection!  Drooling over your H. sp blue...


----------



## paassatt (Mar 10, 2012)

Apollo Justice said:


> Great collection! Loving the homoeomma Sp blue you're going to have a lot of fun with that one. U have 2 females one about 3" and one 5" and they never skip a meal.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189204,-119.169387


Yeah, I've seen pictures of yours, and can't wait until mine gets the adult coloration. Still gorgeous as a spiderling, though. The way it pounces on crickets so ferociously at such a small size reminds me of my C. cyaneopubescens when it was a wee one. 



Formerphobe said:


> Nice collection!  Drooling over your H. sp blue...


Thanks. You should turn drooling over one into owning one!


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 10, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Yeah, I've seen pictures of yours, and can't wait until mine gets the adult coloration. Still gorgeous as a spiderling, though. The way it pounces on crickets so ferociously at such a small size reminds me of my C. cyaneopubescens when it was a wee one.
> 
> 
> Thanks. You should turn drooling over one into owning one!


Yes they do. Although I have noticed a difference in feeding behavior after the 4" mark. And if yours ends up being a male lmk maybe we could do a breeding loan 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189040,-119.169222


----------



## paassatt (Apr 26, 2012)

It's been like a month and a half since I posted some new pics, so I figured now would be a good time.

*Mature male H. sanguiniceps eating:*






*L. parahybana eating and being a fatty:*






*A. geniculata:*






*B. albiceps:*










her lady parts






*N. chromatus:*






*Homoemma sp. "Blue":*


----------



## Shrike (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are some great looking Ts you've got.  That B. albiceps is gorgeous!


----------



## paassatt (Apr 27, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Those are some great looking Ts you've got.  That B. albiceps is gorgeous!


Thanks! She's one of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice series(s) again! Love ur parahybana, she really is fat .


----------



## paassatt (Apr 28, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Nice series(s) again! Love ur parahybana, she really is fat .


Thanks. I took that picture around the middle of March or so, and she hasn't been fed since. I'll wait for her to molt and shed some of her excess fattiness. Her last was back in last November, so she should be due for one soon anyway.


----------



## Skeri (Apr 29, 2012)

You've got some very lovely Ts


----------



## paassatt (Apr 29, 2012)

Skeri said:


> You've got some very lovely Ts


I appreciate the kind words!
Picked up a new addition yesterday, Ceratogyrus darlingi:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jun 29, 2012)

It's been a couple months since I last posted, so I figured I'd go ahead and do that.

Haplopelma lividum after a rehousing






Acanthoscurria geniculata after her latest molt






Cyriopagopus schioedtei






Brachypelma emilia before and after latest molt











Brachypelma albiceps






Homoemma sp. "blue" munching after the latest molt











Poecilotheria subfusca (I wish I would've taken a video of her hunting and catching this cricket...it was amazing to watch)


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it the lighting, or does your H. spec. blue has whitish looking leg-bands?!


----------



## paassatt (Jul 1, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Is it the lighting, or does your H. spec. blue has whitish looking leg-bands?!


I'm not quite sure I know what you're referring to, but I'm sure it's just the camera's flash.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 2, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I'm not quite sure I know what you're referring to, but I'm sure it's just the camera's flash.


I figured as much, but thought I'd ask to be sure. I was talking about the leg-bands between the "knees"...


----------



## paassatt (Jul 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I figured as much, but thought I'd ask to be sure. I was talking about the leg-bands between the "knees"...


Ahh, okay. Yeah it's just the flash playing tricks on your eyes.


----------



## paassatt (Oct 2, 2012)

Haplopelma lividum 






Brachypelma albiceps






My newest additon, Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Those E. olivacea do look stunning...nice new addition!


----------



## paassatt (Oct 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Those E. olivacea do look stunning...nice new addition!


Thanks, Jan! It's a spunky little thing for sure. Fearless, too.

-Chris


----------



## paassatt (Jan 14, 2013)

*It's been a few months, so time for more pictures...*

0.1 Poecilotheria striata






0.1 Nhandu chromatus











0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schieodtei (I have to settle for through-the-enclosure shots with this one. Not very much into posing for pictures for me.)






0.1 Lasiodora parahybana






0.0.1 Homoeomma sp. 'blue'






0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri






0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
*before molt*





*after molt*






1.0 Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice group of slings!  It'll be nice to watch some color develop in the balfouri and metallica.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 14, 2013)

Shrike said:


> Nice group of slings!  It'll be nice to watch some color develop in the balfouri and metallica.


Thanks, man. I'm looking forward to seeing those two little ones grow.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice shot of your Homoeomma, Chris...my female displays a very unusual behavior after her last molt: She actually hides now under her log and only leaves a small hole open to come out, get in. Rarely leaves it anymore either. Only for eating/drinking, then it's back in there. Looks like she likes it suddenly


----------



## paassatt (Jan 17, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nice shot of your Homoeomma, Chris...my female displays a very unusual behavior after her last molt: She actually hides now under her log and only leaves a small hole open to come out, get in. Rarely leaves it anymore either. Only for eating/drinking, then it's back in there. Looks like she likes it suddenly


Thanks, Jan. I wasn't able to sex this spider after its latest molt because it got to the exuvium and mangled it before I could retrieve it, but based on how it looks ventrally I'm leaning towards saying it's a male. It rarely hides, and has never burrowed. I've been lucky to have it pretty much always stay out in the open. Pretty good display spider.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 18, 2013)

paassatt said:


> Thanks, Jan. I wasn't able to sex this spider after its latest molt because it got to the exuvium and mangled it before I could retrieve it, but based on how it looks ventrally I'm leaning towards saying it's a male. It rarely hides, and has never burrowed. I've been lucky to have it pretty much always stay out in the open. Pretty good display spider.


Yep, my male is out all the time as well!


----------



## GS (Feb 21, 2013)

One of the best picture thread that i've seen. 

Thanks for sharing, Chris!


----------



## paassatt (Mar 10, 2013)

GS said:


> One of the best picture thread that i've seen.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Chris!


You're far too kind, thank you.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 24, 2013)

Got a new addition today, Aphonopelma moderatum.

Flash


Without flash

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mcluskyisms (Apr 24, 2013)

Always wanted some of these, nice looking tarantula!


----------



## paassatt (Apr 24, 2013)

mcluskyisms said:


> Always wanted some of these, nice looking tarantula!


Thanks man, it's a looker for sure. Ventrally I'm thinking it's a male, but it looks pretty fresh off a recent molt, and seeing as how this genus are notoriously slow growers it may be a while before I'm able to get a molt and tell for sure.

-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (May 22, 2013)

Who wants pictures of ecdysis sequence-by-sequence? You guys do. I was fortunate to notice my female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ on her back when I got home from work today.














Her lady parts


The exuvium laid out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## paassatt (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a female _Heteroscodra maculata_ shipped in today, and she wasn't being very photogenic but I took her picture anyway


Female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ eating

Female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ eating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Jul 9, 2013)

A Maculata and marshalli are both on my never ending "Want" list. Very nice specimens. Too bad the maculata didn't want it's picture taken, they're so cool looking.


----------



## paassatt (Jul 9, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> Too bad the maculata didn't want it's picture taken, they're so cool looking.


Yeah I think once she has a day or two to chill out and recuperate from the shipping she'll come out and pose for some pictures.

---------- Post added 07-09-2013 at 10:00 PM ----------

Or maybe she just needed a couple more hours to get comfortable instead of a day or two...

Better pictures of the female _Heteroscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 9, 2013)

She looks pretty big, but her abdomen looks somewhat small in comparison to her carapace. Molted not long ago, or just looking like that?


----------



## paassatt (Jul 10, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> She looks pretty big, but her abdomen looks somewhat small in comparison to her carapace. Molted not long ago, or just looking like that?


Which one, the _H. maculata_? I don't know when she last molted, but I'm guessing the seller I got her from didn't want to keep her too fat for the sake of avoiding any problems in shipping her. I'll be fattening her up, so no need to worry there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 14, 2013)

paassatt said:


> Which one, the _H. maculata_? I don't know when she last molted, but I'm guessing the seller I got her from didn't want to keep her too fat for the sake of avoiding any problems in shipping her. I'll be fattening her up, so no need to worry there.


Not worried, was just curious


----------



## Mike41793 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice pics of the H. mac! I really love the look and colors on them. Hoping to pick up a sling soon.


----------



## paassatt (Jul 19, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> Nice pics of the H. mac! I really love the look and colors on them. Hoping to pick up a sling soon.


Thanks! Here's another one of her just because she's such a looker.


The female _Brachypelma albiceps_ molted yesterday, the first time in 15 months. Talk about a long time in between molts...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 19, 2013)

Every time I see a picture of an H. mac it reminds me why I got one.  I still have to browse the picture threads to remind myself what they look like since mine is almost continuously hidden.   
Nice looking spider, your girl.  Love the albiceps, too.  One of my favorite species.


----------



## paassatt (Jul 19, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Every time I see a picture of an H. mac it reminds me why I got one.  I still have to browse the picture threads to remind myself what they look like since mine is almost continuously hidden.
> Nice looking spider, your girl.  Love the albiceps, too.  One of my favorite species.


Thanks, Joyce. I share your sentiment on _B. albiceps_ being one of your favorite species. My girl is such a sweetheart and so docile it's ridiculous. 

-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 19, 2013)

paassatt said:


> Which one, the _H. maculata_? I don't know when she last molted, but I'm guessing the seller I got her from didn't want to keep her too fat for the sake of avoiding any problems in shipping her. I'll be fattening her up, so no need to worry there.


 You absolutely correct, I found lighter body animals do a lot better in shipping then heavy body animals.

Very nice pictures of H.maculata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anastasia said:


> You absolutely correct, I found lighter body animals do a lot better in shipping then heavy body animals.
> 
> Very nice pictures of H.maculata


Obviously less chance of rupture, for sure.


----------



## paassatt (Nov 24, 2013)

I was doing some water dish refills and the _Homoeomma_ sp. 'Blue' decided to come out for a little walk/photo shoot.









*A shot of my female Poecioltheria subfusca*



*Monocentropus balfouri spiderling. Still waiting on the adult colors to start showing...*



*Female Lasiodora parahybana*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Nov 24, 2013)

That Homoemma is gorgeous!  It looks a lot like a Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.  Is it metallic?

Also, loving the fuzzy baby M. balfouri.  :3


----------



## paassatt (Nov 24, 2013)

PlaidJaguar said:


> That Homoemma is gorgeous!  It looks a lot like a Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.  Is it metallic?


Yeah the two species certainly do look pretty similar...I bought it as a small spiderling from a very reputable source as _Homoeomma_ sp. 'Blue', so I'm sticking with that classification unless proved otherwise. And what do you mean by metallic? I think maybe you're referring to the mirror patch on the abdomen, but I'm not sure... :?


----------



## paassatt (Dec 11, 2013)

Fed my female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ last night and got some cool (I think they are, anyway) pictures of her webbed retreat while she was munching. I like the circular shape of it.







And a shot of my female _Brachypelma albiceps_ because I mean come on, she's gorgeous



Female _Heteroscodra maculata_



Here she is making a cricket's day a little less enjoyable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice man! I love that subfusca and the marshalli.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 12, 2013)

Homoeomma sp blue Peru is definitely an under-rated species.  I love my girl, even though she is camera shy.  And very different from Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi, though I guess sort of similar.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually, I'm not entirely sure what you have there, but I'm starting to doubt it's Homoeomma sp. "blue", mate. Reason is simply that that particular species doesn't have reddish satae on it at all once they have their full coloration. In contrast, Thrixopelma cyaneolum does have them and looks nearly the same - it could hence be you have a hybrid (unless you know the source) maybe?

Some links regarding that (both are from a german breeder of both species btw):
Homoeomma => http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=LexiconItem&id=150 (check the little box, then hit "Akzeptieren")
Thrixopelma => http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=LexiconItem&id=47 (same as with the other)


I could be wrong, pictures deceiving and stuff, but worth to check on it, I guess.


----------



## paassatt (Dec 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Actually, I'm not entirely sure what you have there, but I'm starting to doubt it's Homoeomma sp. "blue", mate. Reason is simply that that particular species doesn't have reddish satae on it at all once they have their full coloration. In contrast, Thrixopelma cyaneolum does have them and looks nearly the same - it could hence be you have a hybrid (unless you know the source) maybe?
> 
> Some links regarding that (both are from a german breeder of both species btw):
> Homoeomma => http://www.aracmania-forum.com/index.php?page=LexiconItem&id=150 (check the little box, then hit "Akzeptieren")
> ...


Hey Jan,

I remember you sending me some links a few months ago through PM about the differences in _Homoeomma_ and _Thrixopelma_ as well. I'll have to go back and try to find those and hope I didn't delete them. Oh, and I started taking a German language course a couple weeks ago, so hopefully soon I'll be able to fully participate in discussions on some of the German spider forums. Any help with my studies would certainly be appreciated  
-Chris

Edit: One reason I kind of lean away from it being a _Thrixopelma_ though is its lack of arboreal tendencies at all. Like not even close to being considered semi-arboreal. This is a terrestrial tarantula all the way. :?


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 12, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, Chris and I got our H. sp blues from the same breeder.  Or they originated from the same breeder.  I think the 'red' is the last fading of juvenile/subadult colors and lighting/flash contributes to its intensity.  On mine, it is more rust colored and is less with each subsequent molt.  And I could be full of tarantula poop, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine never showed that much red and once they gain complete adult color, there's no whatsover red on them left. If there is, it's usually turning out to be T.cyaneolum that's why I mentioned it. Like I stated I have been worng before, it simply came to my mind and I thought I throw it out there. 

Also...interesting signature, Joyce


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Mine never showed that much red and once they gain complete adult color, there's no whatsover red on them left. If there is, it's usually turning out to be T.cyaneolum that's why I mentioned it. Like I stated I have been worng before, it simply came to my mind and I thought I throw it out there.
> 
> Also...interesting signature, Joyce


Mine just has a flash of rust at the very cranial abdomen, right at the pedicel.  I'd still consider her a subadult since at last molt in September her spermathacae were just starting to darken.

Ya like that signature, do ya?  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Feb 14, 2014)

A couple new additions arrived yesterday.

_Poecilotheria vittata_ sling



Female _Paraphysa scofra_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cute little bugger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 18, 2014)

Female _Haplopelma lividum_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Female _Poecilotheria subfusca_





Female _Brachypelma albiceps_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike41793 (Mar 20, 2014)

That P. subfusca looks AWESOME! I can't wait for temps to warm up so I can get mine.  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 5, 2014)

That's the Highland form, correct? The lowland are more chocolate than blackish if I remember correctly. At least my MM was before he matured.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> That's the Highland form, correct? The lowland are more chocolate than blackish if I remember correctly. At least my MM was before he matured.


Yeah, she's a highland form. Good to hear from you Jan, hope everything is well!

-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Apr 15, 2014)

Got some new photos of the female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ during a feeding session earlier today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful girl, Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 19, 2014)

Great shots of your marshalli!  Until this last molt, my girl would always put in an appearance when her lid was off.  Looking for food, I think.  Now she just hangs out in her burrow and waits for her meal to come to her.  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CupcakeRosea (May 4, 2014)

Gorgeous marshalli. It's the top priority on my wishlist.

(By the way, we're pretty much neighbors. :laugh:
- a fellow Chesapeake-ian)


----------



## paassatt (May 5, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> Gorgeous marshalli. It's the top priority on my wishlist.
> 
> (By the way, we're pretty much neighbors. :laugh:
> - a fellow Chesapeake-ian)


Oh, that's cool! Always nice to find a neighbor on here.


----------



## paassatt (May 10, 2014)

1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_ in really bad need of a molt


0.1 _Poecilotheria subfusca_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (May 10, 2014)

Is just the flash that caused your P.vitatta to look so light? Mine is more of a chocolate color, though mine is probably a little bigger and needs to molt soon.


----------



## paassatt (May 10, 2014)

awiec said:


> Is just the flash that caused your P.vitatta to look so light? Mine is more of a chocolate color, though mine is probably a little bigger and needs to molt soon.


I could be mistaken since that picture was taken a few months ago, but I don't think I used any flash on that one. I think I was in my kitchen with the lights on, so no flash was necessary.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 10, 2014)

Love the subfusca.  I'm sort of sorry that I parted with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (May 10, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Love the subfusca.  I'm sort of sorry that I parted with mine.


Thanks, she's a beauty for sure. Very picky eater, though. She's hard to gauge when it comes to her being hungry or not.


----------



## paassatt (May 11, 2014)

_Idiothele mira_ feeding video from today. And yes, once it was over I thought to myself "should've taken that in landscape instead of portrait." Don't shoot me.

Edit: I had it embedded in the post, but it looks better if you go to the youtube site and then go full screen with it. For some reason full screen wasn't an option when it was embedded here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG17PHKGwe0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (May 11, 2014)

paassatt said:


> _Idiothele mira_ feeding video from today. And yes, once it was over I thought to myself "should've taken that in landscape instead of portrait." Don't shoot me.
> 
> Edit: I had it embedded in the post, but it looks better if you go to the youtube site and then go full screen with it. For some reason full screen wasn't an option when it was embedded here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG17PHKGwe0


That's great, Chris!  I miss my little 'trap door spider'.  I hope he's making lots of babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 27, 2014)

That does it! I need one of those! *grr*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jun 4, 2014)

Had a couple molts yesterday

0.1 _Heteroscodra maculata_




0.0.1 _Nhandu tripepii_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Jun 9, 2014)

The molting party continues. 0.0.1 _Monocentropous balfouri_. Finally starting to show some adult colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Jun 23, 2014)

_Idiothele mira_ feeding. The cricket being dragged down underneath at the end reminds me of someone sinking into quicksand

[YOUTUBE]w5S1oBzc5wo[/YOUTUBE]

Female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jun 23, 2014)

1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_ finally got that badly needed molt today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jul 31, 2014)

_Poecilotheria metallica_











1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_ put down the cricket for a quick drink before continuing the meal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Nov 14, 2014)

0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Nov 19, 2014)

Picked up a 2.5" P. irminia today


----------



## paassatt (Nov 25, 2014)

Picked up a B. vagans today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Dec 7, 2014)

Ceratogyrus marshalli female was feeling extra frisky during feeding today

[YOUTUBE]_iNA_F8kNaM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MduK4YW4Hcs[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Dec 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0aXFF2wsWFs[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jan 8, 2015)

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Feb 8, 2015)

0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_


0.1 _Lasiodora parahybana_ (she hasn't molted in two and a half years...yet still eats. It blows my mind)


1.0 _Brachypelma emilia_ decided to come out for a stroll while I was doing some feedings.




Unsexed _Psalmopoeus irminia_ butt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jan 6, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted photos here.


This was sold to me as Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan". It's molted three times since I've had it and still no darkening of its colors. I guess we'll wait and see... Still a gorgeous spider, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

